# proper splicing of wire...



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

check out this gem! 

from welding web

http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t=46437


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

First: NM connectors. Now_ hose clamps_! Just when I'd thought I'd seen it all! :laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

The gem is them guys listing the different machines they can use.

Like it is an accomplishment.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

In all honesty, while it's obviously not the proper way to splice the wires, I can't see how it's not a good connection. One of the cable's wire looks a little corroded, but that aside the connection itself would work fine. Not getting into how it was covered up, because I don't know.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> check out this gem!
> 
> from welding web
> 
> http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t=46437


 
Tbone 550 in post #4 of that forum is ABSOLUTELY right. 

Without a doubt, hands down, not even close, no comparison, the HARDEST I've ever been shocked was by a welding machine. Knocked my d!ck in the dirt.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

The splicing of the welding cable is absolutely crazy, i believe they are hose clamps for auto's trucks etc, they are not listed for the purpose and cause a danger for anyone coming in contact with it.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

480sparky said:


> First: NM connectors. Now_ hose clamps_! Just when I'd thought I'd seen it all! :laughing:


We did some work at a weld shop where they used a 2" piece of copper water pipe hammered down.



mcclary's electrical said:


> Tbone 550 in post #4 of that forum is ABSOLUTELY right.


I think it's a terrible splice, but I'm not seeing why this is a potential shock hazard.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

etb said:


> We did some work at a weld shop where they used a 2" piece of copper water pipe hammered down.
> 
> 
> I think it's a terrible splice, but I'm not seeing why this is a potential shock hazard.


 

Well, obviously you've never been shocked by a DC welding machine set to 150 amps 

Once that happens, come back and tell me you still like that splice.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well, obviously you've never been shocked by a DC welding machine set to 150 amps
> 
> Once that happens, come back and tell me you still like that splice.



You trying to talk to the dead?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well, obviously you've never been shocked by a DC welding machine set to 150 amps
> 
> Once that happens, come back and tell me you still like that splice.


I hope he means AFTER it is rubber taped and super 33'd.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well, obviously you've never been shocked by a DC welding machine set to 150 amps
> 
> Once that happens, come back and tell me you still like that splice.


No, I haven't been nailed, but I've been lightly buzzed.

And I said "I think it's a terrible splice", not "I like that splice."

I understand that if you grab the exposed work/ground splice and then the work, or especially the metal on the stinger, you'll get shocked. But as long as the splice is insulated well (which from the OP on the other board I assumed it was) I was just curious if there was anything else I was missing; seems there isn't, so my question's been answered.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

A pipe welder got injured at work last year, he had his arm around the pipe to get better reach and had his stick in the other hand. Somehow he got between the pipe joints and when he struck an arc he got hit. Landed him in the hospital for a week. Apparently he was very lucky to make it, it was also a very large welder from what I know...


----------



## Ianc435 (Dec 3, 2010)

azsly1 said:


> check out this gem!
> 
> from welding web
> 
> http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t=46437


Thats awesome. Try eyed butt connctors 10 32 screw in tape. That might be just as ********


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like crap to me! I wouldn't do that with wiring in my car. I wouldn't like to see it on welder wires! But against code? Probably. Unless you put it in a box.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Looks like crap to me! I wouldn't do that with wiring in my car. I wouldn't like to see it on welder wires! But against code? Probably. Unless you put it in a box.


 
http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/face/stateface/mi/03mi193.html


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/face/stateface/mi/03mi193.html


 That poor man had no regard for Electrical safety at all


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well, obviously you've never been shocked by a DC welding machine set to 150 amps
> 
> Once that happens, come back and tell me you still like that splice.


kicks like a drunken mule

a guy in a fab shop i worked in had to get an EKG after being "bit" by a welder


----------

